# What do you do with your nails?



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2019)

Do you get manicures, pedicures, paint them?

I have never gotten a manicure or pedicure but would like to.  There is a new Nail Salon very close to me.  I wonder how much they charge?

I trim my fingernails and toenails myself.  Occasionally used to paint my nails on hands and feet.  Thinking of doing it again just for fun...


----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2019)

I do my own nails, keeping them a medium length, clipping and filing as necessary, fingers and toes always painted

I’ve not had a manicure but had a couple of gel nail treatments which look great and last a couple of weeks, if you’re lucky, but it’s  not easy to remove and your nails look awful afterwards


----------



## Keesha (Dec 31, 2019)

I manicure my own nails. They get filed trimmed and painted. I enjoy painted nails


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Do you get manicures, pedicures, paint them?
> 
> I have never gotten a manicure or pedicure but would like to.  There is a new Nail Salon very close to me.  I wonder how much they charge?
> 
> I trim my fingernails and toenails myself.  Occasionally used to paint my nails on hands and feet.  Thinking of doing it again just for fun...


 I've never had a pedicure, altho' I keep promising myself one. I do my own feet, but I do  get manicures .  When I was working I got them  about every 4 weeks,   but now it's down to twice a year. Cost is around £25-£30 .. In between times  I do my own nails.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 31, 2019)

Drive 'em, with a good hammer! I do prefer screwing to hammering, though!


----------



## toffee (Dec 31, 2019)

I love to paint my toes and hand nails' iam always buying nail varnish-like my nails semi long 
hate false ones ...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2019)

I keep them in tin cans in my shed. 
My apologies to you Ruthanne. I’m just being old wise-ass me.


----------



## Marlene (Dec 31, 2019)

I do my own and wouldn't like to have them done as the chemicals they use in those "long lasting" treatments in salons are not all that great for our health.  According to health experts, manicures and pedicures may look beautiful but they can cause long-lasting effects to both the client and the manicurist because of the chemicals involved.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 31, 2019)

Marlene said:


> I do my own and wouldn't like to have them done as the chemicals they use in those "long lasting" treatments in salons are not all that great for our health.  According to health experts, manicures and pedicures may look beautiful but they can cause long-lasting effects to both the client and the manicurist because of the chemicals involved.


My tattoo shop shared a wall with a nail salon. I complained for the first three months until the landlord put an industrial exhaust fan in that place. I honestly don't understand how workers and clients can stand those fumes. They have to be very bad for one's health!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 31, 2019)

I've never had the desire to have a nail pedicure
When my fingernails get long,use an emory board to trim them.
I cut my toe nails with scissors,trim them also with the emory board. 
In summer,I sometimes put lotion on my toes


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 31, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Drive 'em, with a good hammer! I do prefer screwing to hammering, though!


Beat me to it..good'n


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Drive 'em, with a good hammer! I do prefer screwing to hammering, though!


Why not get hammered then do the screwing???????


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2019)

I had a pedi once, but quite a few mani's in the past.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 31, 2019)

It’s funny you should post this, my nails are so thin and always have been they peel like onion skin. I considered getting a manicure with gel nails but then I’d have to go back every few weeks and that’s a pain in the neck. I don’t have the patience nor the inclination to sit and have someone fuss about my nails.


----------



## gennie (Dec 31, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Drive 'em, with a good hammer! I do prefer screwing to hammering, though!


To each his own.


----------



## gennie (Dec 31, 2019)

Long nails get in my way on the computer so clipped as close as decent and scrubbed clean.  Daughter peds for me when necessary.


----------



## jujube (Dec 31, 2019)

My nails are a lost cause. They're on their own.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 31, 2019)

Never had them professionally done.  When young I used to do my own manicures and even painted them, now I don't give a crap.  I just cut them, don't even file them.  I've survived.  I'd rather spend the money on a nice piece of clothing that lasts more than one week (the colored nails).


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> It’s funny you should post this, my nails are so thin and always have been they peel like onion skin. I considered getting a manicure with gel nails but then I’d have to go back every few weeks and that’s a pain in the neck. I don’t have the patience nor the inclination to sit and have someone fuss about my nails.


 I had a similar problem with my nails peeling   flaking, and breaking easily, and for many years using over the counter nail strengtheners, and nothing worked ,  so a few years ago I started taking Organic  Biotin capsules.. they've strengthened my nails tremendously compared to how they were and they bonus is that it's also strengthened my fine hair... ..it doesn't thicken your hair, but because nails and hair are both made from Keratin, they both get strengthened by the Biotin.. 


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...3db-48081e145e35&pf_rd_r=XWB5SMY837JCB4WXYW4C


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 31, 2019)

I bite mine from a child but not overly and file them to stop me nibbling as and when. I paint them sometimes and used to my toe nails but not anymore


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 31, 2019)

I've never had my nails done but wear clear nail polish if I'm going out someplace nice. For Christmas I found a bottle of polish  with little silver sparkles. My daughter said,"Mom is coming up in the world."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2019)

I don't do anything with my nails but cut and clean them.  Once in a blue moon I'll put some polish on, but it never lasts, especially on my hands, so I generally use clear there.  I have had one manicure and maybe 3 pedicures in my lifetime. 

 I don't like people poking at my fingernails with sharp tools, and the last visit for a pedicure gave me a nasty toe nail fungal infection that has lasted for a loooong time, still treating it to get the nail completely back to the healthy nail I had.  If I ever decide to get another pedicure, maybe when I can no longer do it myself, it will be by a place that disinfects their tools and uses the polish I bring them, not a bottle that was used by a dozen other women...maybe a place run by a foot doctor.  Honestly, the whole nail salon thing grosses me out.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 31, 2019)

Because of my back issues I haven't been able to do a decent job on my toenails for years, so I go to a local manicure/pedicure place to have them trimmed.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 1, 2020)

I file my fingernails and keep them very short.  I get pedicures about 6 times a year and have them done when I'm already going to be in the salon for a haircut.  My last pedicure was mid-November.  As per this photo, I always get polka dots put on.  Cost is $22 plus a $5 tip.  

Living in So Cal means wearing sandals and flip flops ten or more months a year. Most LA women are pretty conscientious about keeping their toes pretty.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 10, 2020)

I have gel nails and have them done every month. They cost $25. I feel they are worth it for me.


----------



## Repondering (Jan 10, 2020)

OK, like the other guys I have a supply of the kind that one drives with a hammer, but to stay on topic, my nails usually wear down to an acceptable length just by the manual activities of managing my rural property.  However in the winter months they get a bit longish and I always used to just bite them off.  Lately, these last few years, I've taken to filing them into a more presentable appearance.  Not with a file from my shop.......with a proper nail file.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 10, 2020)

I don't have a lot of choice a) because my nails are very brittle and break as soon as they grow beyond my fingertips. b) because I have a lot of pets and I'm constantly washing my hands.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 10, 2020)

i keep my nails at medium length and i also do my own feet


----------



## PinotGrigio (Jan 10, 2020)

My own nails have been long. But I do acrylic tips if need. With gel color. Pedicure in summer only. I do not allow them to “scrape“ the bottom of my feet! 

oh oh!!! I have to tell you what happened in a salon here in November!!!
One of the workers at the salon was kneeling on the floor.  She had a dead DEER on a blue tarp and was skinning/ cutting it up! During business hours in the main part of the salon!   A customer took photos. It was on the local news!  They are still open!

Crazy


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 15, 2020)

I like my nails very short, I have never manicured them, just not me.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 17, 2020)

I get a pedicure maybe once a month. Easier than doing it myself these days. I wear sandals from April to November so it's worth it. Manicures don't last, so I only get them for special occasions.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 17, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I have gel nails and have them done every month. They cost $25. I feel they are worth it for me.


@katlupe I've never heard of gel nails before..so they are not your own?  Interesting.  $25. seems reasonable.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 17, 2020)

PinotGrigio said:


> My own nails have been long. But I do acrylic tips if need. With gel color. Pedicure in summer only. I do not allow them to “scrape“ the bottom of my feet!
> 
> oh oh!!! I have to tell you what happened in a salon here in November!!!
> One of the workers at the salon was kneeling on the floor.  She had a dead DEER on a blue tarp and was skinning/ cutting it up! During business hours in the main part of the salon!   A customer took photos. It was on the local news!  They are still open!
> ...


Oh that's disgusting to do that to the deer and in front of everyone yet..sheesh!


----------



## peppermint (Jan 17, 2020)

Sometimes I use clear nail polish...…  I use to go to the salon when I was working....But never had outrageous nail polish....
Now I do my own nails....


----------



## chic (Jan 18, 2020)

I love nail polishes, but do my own manis and pedis. I don't feel put together without polish on.


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 18, 2020)

I just keep mine filed, haven't had a manicure for several years.
I have a 'foot nurse' do my toe nails every 5 or 6 weeks as I
ingrown nails.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 18, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I have gel nails and have them done every month. They cost $25. I feel they are worth it for me.


Where do you get a gel manicure in Norwich?
Have always paid 30 plus tip.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2020)

tortiecat said:


> I just keep mine filed, haven't had a manicure for several years.
> I have a 'foot nurse' do my toe nails every 5 or 6 weeks as I
> ingrown nails.


I believe I am getting ingrown nails on my big toes.  Been trying to keep them cut short before they turn in.  

I keep mine filed also.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 19, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Where do you get a gel manicure in Norwich?
> Have always paid 30 plus tip.


At Stars on Route 12! There are a number of other salons that also do them. My hair salon does them too, but I go to Stars.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 6, 2020)

All I do is trim them and that's it.  

But if somebody could answer:  _how _do women with long nails manage to use keyboards, cellphones, etc.?


----------



## MarciKS (May 30, 2020)

i don't wear sandals anymore.

can't have nail polish in food service and they frown on long nails. so bare nubs it is.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 31, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Why not get hammered then do the screwing???????


Definitely compromises one's ability to get the job done with style and class, and superb technique....


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 31, 2020)

I used to wear my nails long (teen years), then with each passing decade my nails got shorter and shorter.

Now, my nails are quite short, and when it comes to cooking and baking, shorter is better.

As for maintenance, have always done my nails myself, and don't wear nail-polish much anymore, but when I do I prefer something in a light colour, and even go with clear at times.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 31, 2020)

Keep my finger nails trimmed and clean.  Unable r/t back issues to do my own pedicure.  My feet are ticklish, sometimes it’s hard to keep them still while the technician files, etc.  half the fun of going to the salon is reading the names of the polish colors... like “Midnight in Moscow” and “I’m not Just a Waitress” red


----------



## Patros (Jun 10, 2020)

I just wish the buggers would stop growing.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 10, 2020)

PinotGrigio said:


> My own nails have been long. But I do acrylic tips if need. With gel color. Pedicure in summer only. I do not allow them to “scrape“ the bottom of my feet!
> 
> oh oh!!! I have to tell you what happened in a salon here in November!!!
> One of the workers at the salon was kneeling on the floor.  She had a dead DEER on a blue tarp and was skinning/ cutting it up! During business hours in the main part of the salon!   A customer took photos. It was on the local news!  They are still open!
> ...


And you didn’t immediately leave???
 Thats disgusting!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 10, 2020)

Well, several folks took my line (think hammer), so ... In reality, I just try to scrape the mud-stains out from under them.  My nails have always been super-hard and I use them like rakes in the dirt to scrape out baby weeds!  For me, they are just a nice set of tools that I always have with me!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> And you didn’t immediately leave???
> Thats disgusting!


I didn’t mean you were disgusting . I meant that I can’t imagine going to a professional salon to get my nails done to discover someone skinning a dead animal. The two really don’t mix well. My apologies for not wording that better.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 11, 2020)

My daughter discovered  Colorstreet nail strips. It is actual nail polish that you can peel of a backing and apply  to your nails. They have all sorts of designs, both plain and sparkly. It's less than $15 for a set that, if you're careful. will yield two manicures. https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=nail your look 512


----------

